# Qual'è...



## Old Buscopann (28 Dicembre 2008)

*Qual'è...*

...il cantante, la cantante o il gruppo musicale che proprio non riuscite a sopportare? Valgono anche le opzioni multiple  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io riesco a digerire con molta fatica Biagio Antonacci, Povia, Cristicchi, Giusy Ferreri (povera..è appena diventata famosa e l'hanno passata così tanto in radio che mi hanno fatto venire la nausea), tutta la musica rap e R&B che passano di continuo in radio.
Non mi viene in mente nessuno tra i mostri sacri della musica (italiana e straniera), anche se ce ne sono alcuni che faccio proprio fatica ad ascoltare come ad esempio Peter Gabriel e David Bowie

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

Io sono molto tollerante e non scelgo magari, ma ascolto volentieri di tutto. Ho preferenza per cantanti e gruppi italiani perché per me sono fondamentali le parole.
Però ci sono cantanti che trovo proprio sgradevoli o irritanti.
Un tempo scattavo a spegnere se c'era Claudio Villa, attualmente mi sembra d scattare solo per Elio e le storie tese e Gigi D'alessio.


----------



## Old sperella (28 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...il cantante, la cantante o il gruppo musicale che proprio non riuscite a sopportare? Valgono anche le opzioni multiple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelli che hai citato ( Cristicchi escluso , mi è indifferente ), e aggiungo Pausini , Eros , Ligabue , Nek ...


----------



## Old sperella (28 Dicembre 2008)

*dimenticavo*

Gigi d' Alessio


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Ma con Buscopan non si digerisce tutto?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Ma con Buscopan non si digerisce tutto?




















MA IL BUSCOPAN NON è UN DIGESTIVO!


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> MA IL BUSCOPAN NON è UN DIGESTIVO!


Scusa ma io non prendo mai farmaci a volte li confondo .. con i loro nomi che mi sembrano una garanzia contro tutto


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non prendo mai farmaci a volte li confondo .. con i loro nomi che mi sembrano una garanzia contro tutto


quello è la panacea grezzo...


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quello è la panacea grezzo...


Cos'è un nuovo farmaco "antidepressivo"?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Cos'è un nuovo farmaco "antidepressivo"?


 perspicace.......


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perspicace.......


Ma tu lo prendi regolarmente?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Ma tu lo prendi regolarmente?


l'antidepressivo? certo! ti sembro un tipo poco accorto?


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'antidepressivo? certo! ti sembro un tipo poco accorto?


Non saprei magari vivi in una grossa città .. con tutti problemi che ciò comporta..


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Non saprei magari vivi in una grossa città .. con tutti problemi che ciò comporta..


certo! io vivo a milano...


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> certo! io vivo a milano...


Azz.. io ci ho vissuto per un anno poi sono scappato in Veneto in mezzo alle montagne


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Un anno  a Milano proveniente da Torino.. prima ancora a Roma..


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Dicembre 2008)

Uomogrezzo ha detto:


> Azz.. io ci ho vissuto per un anno poi sono scappato in Veneto in mezzo alle montagne


si vede che ne hai la possibilità...facile parlare se si può...


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (28 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si vede che ne hai la possibilità...facile parlare se si può...


Non sono possibilità mi spostavo per lavoro.. provenivo dalla Germania in un paesino che ha dato i natali a Bach e Lutero.. poi ancora dalla Romania Jasi ai confini con la moldavia..


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...il cantante, la cantante o il gruppo musicale che proprio non riuscite a sopportare? Valgono anche le opzioni multiple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In genere non riesco ad apprezzare quei cantanti che ricordano magari anche con scarso talento lo stile di altri artisti: giusy ferreri è in cima alla lista con quel modo di cantare orrendamente impostato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 amy winehouse riuscirebbe a darle dei punti anche strafatta di crack.. zucchero mi ricorda joe cocker, i vari Biagio Antonacci, Povia, Cristicchi e compagnia non li considero nemmeno cantanti.. c'è da dire che non è nelle mie corde neanche vasco rossi.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Peter Gabriel soprattutto con i primi genesis invece l'ho ascoltato moltissimo in "gioventù" e non toccatemi il duca bianco, please.. 

Ma sono sempre in luna di miele con i pink floyd e mozart


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Dicembre 2008)

di italiani ne sopporto pochi (mi spiace persa, salvo proprio elio, sono 'stupidi' ma nell'idiozia hanno una finezza (intesa come intelligenza!) impressionante, oltre ad essere i migliori musicisti italiani in circolazione), ora come ora infognerei la brutta copia di amy winehouse (cioè la ferreri), odio d'alessio e (linciatemi pure) mi sta sul ca**o pure vasco rossi perché negli ultimi anni ha fatto solo musica commerciale.

i gruppi inglesi mi piacciono un po' tutti, in primis pink floyd e queen, mentre manderei gli oasis con giusy ferreri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

fermo restando che mozart....


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> di italiani ne sopporto pochi (mi spiace persa, salvo proprio elio, sono 'stupidi' ma nell'idiozia hanno una finezza (intesa come intelligenza!) impressionante, oltre ad essere i migliori musicisti italiani in circolazione), ora come ora infognerei la brutta copia di amy winehouse (cioè la ferreri), odio d'alessio e (*linciatemi pure*) mi sta sul ca**o pure vasco rossi perché negli ultimi anni ha fatto solo musica commerciale.
> 
> i gruppi inglesi mi piacciono un po' tutti, in primis pink floyd e queen, mentre manderei gli oasis con giusy ferreri
> 
> ...


Io non ti lincio mica. Da grande fan del Blasco capisco ho capito che non ha vie di mezzo. O lo sia ama o lo si detesta.
Ti faccio solo un appunto: a parte l'ultimo album (che a molti, compreso me, non piace), fino a quello prima la sua musica era sempre stata di ottimo livello. Buoni o Cattivi è un album meraviglioso a mio parere.


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> di italiani ne sopporto pochi (mi spiace persa, salvo proprio elio, sono 'stupidi' ma nell'idiozia hanno una finezza (intesa come intelligenza!) impressionante, oltre ad essere i migliori musicisti italiani in circolazione), ora come ora infognerei la brutta copia di amy winehouse (cioè la ferreri), odio d'alessio e (linciatemi pure) mi sta sul ca**o pure vasco rossi perché negli ultimi anni ha fatto solo musica commerciale.
> 
> i gruppi inglesi mi piacciono un po' tutti, in primis pink floyd e queen, mentre manderei* gli oasis *con giusy ferreri
> 
> ...


Porca miseria...Tra gli stranieri ho dimenticato gli Oasis..Non li sopporto proprio!

Buscopann


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...il cantante, la cantante o il gruppo musicale che proprio non riuscite a sopportare? Valgono anche le opzioni multiple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io non sopporto Gigi D'Alessio, e la Ferrero + tutta la musica napoletana...non me ne abbiano i napoletani ma non mi va proprio giù


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

GIGI D'ALESSIO.























Scitt o...... (alla Eduardo di Filippo in "Questi fantasmi")


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Vedo la Ferreri e Gigi D'Alessio spopolano  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedo la Ferreri e Gigi D'Alessio spopolano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quando uno si impegna i risultati arrivano...


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...il cantante, la cantante o il gruppo musicale che proprio non riuscite a sopportare? Valgono anche le opzioni multiple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non mi piace la musica rap in generale. Nessun cantante o gruppo odierno mi è particolarmente indigesto.
Il  mio più grande odio era rivolto ai Duran Duran...ma per fortuna mia sono belli che tramontati!


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quando uno si impegna i risultati arrivano...

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non mi piace la musica rap in generale. Nessun cantante o gruppo odierno mi è particolarmente indigesto.
> Il  mio più grande odio era rivolto ai *Duran Duran*...ma per fortuna mia sono belli che *tramontati*!


Mica tanto. Sono ancora ai vertici i Duran Duran.
Però a me Wild Boys piaceva  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann


 
io da che l'ho sentito cantare "O mia bela Madunina" in Pzza Duomo a Mi ho ancora gli incubi....ho pensato ad una terapia da un analista....


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io da che l'ho sentito cantare "O mia bella Madunina" in Pzza Duomo a Mi ho ancora gli incubi....ho pensato ad una terapia da un analista....


No dai..Gigi D'Alessio ha cantato "Oh mia bela madunina"? in Piazza del duomo? E tu eri là? Perchè non gli hai lanciato il mais dei piccioni?

Buscopann


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mica tanto. Sono ancora ai vertici i Duran Duran.
> Però a me Wild Boys piaceva
> 
> 
> ...


No ma, dai. Come ai vertici? Sarò stato fortunata allora a non beccarli in radio (ascolto più cd in effetti)
Wild boys in effetti mi faceva meno senso delle altre...ma li detesto lo stesso 
Insieme a loro sopportavo poco anche gli Spandau ballet.
Mentre mi piacevano gli a-ha, mamma mia che fighi che erano!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No dai..Gigi D'Alessio ha cantato "Oh mia bela madunina"? in Piazza del duomo? E tu eri là? Perchè non gli hai lanciato il mais dei piccioni?
> 
> Buscopann


 
ero l'unica a urlare "Vai a casaaaaaaaaaa" ma le ragazzine stavano impazzendo....ho temuto x la mia incolumità


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> No ma, dai. Come ai vertici? Sarò stato fortunata allora a non beccarli in radio (ascolto più cd in effetti)
> Wild boys in effetti mi faceva meno senso delle altre...ma li detesto lo stesso
> Insieme a loro sopportavo poco anche gli Spandau ballet.
> Mentre mi piacevano gli a-ha, mamma mia che fighi che erano!


Hanno appena fatto un nuovo album e un tour mondiale l'anno scorso. Sono stati pure a Sanremo come ospiti (c'era il loro concerto a Milano in quel periodo). Non hanno mai smesso di fare album. In effetti diciamo che non rientravano più nei gusti delle ragazzine e sono passati dietro le quinte, ma non hanno mai smesso di fare musica e vendere dischi.

Rimango sbalordito sugli Spandau Ballet. Erano bravi sul serio. Hanno scritto canzoni davvero stupende tipo questa

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=FLR9yyI9CHg

Degli A-Ha mi piaceva tanto quella che li ha lanciati
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TBOGoYYyLZc&feature=related
Buscopann


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hanno appena fatto un nuovo album e un tour mondiale l'anno scorso. Sono stati pure a Sanremo come ospiti (c'era il loro concerto a Milano in quel periodo). Non hanno mai smesso di fare album. In effetti diciamo che non rientravano più nei gusti delle ragazzine e sono passati dietro le quinte, ma non hanno mai smesso di fare musica e vendere dischi.
> 
> Rimango sbalordito sugli Spandau Ballet. Erano bravi sul serio. Hanno scritto canzoni davvero stupende tipo questa
> 
> ...


Il video era veramente bello!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Spandau Ballet e Duran Duran secondo me hanno in repertorio proprio delle belle canzoni... bei testi musica orecchiabile, che pare una cazzata ma non lo e'...

Degli italiani tollero pochissimi tra cui Elio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... nella mia lista di most wanted c'e' Biagio Antonacci e Nek (o Neck? ninzo) viscidi e banalissimi Antonacci peggio di tutti credo che andrebbe bannato...

Degli stranieri non reggo tutte le canzoncine del casso... tipo I kissed a girl and I liked it


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spandau Ballet e Duran Duran secondo me hanno in repertorio proprio delle belle canzoni... bei testi musica orecchiabile, che pare una cazzata ma non lo e'...
> 
> Degli italiani tollero pochissimi tra cui Elio
> 
> ...


Nek come cantante fa cagare anche me. Mi piaceva solo la sua prima canzone (Laura non c'è mi pare si chiamasse). Però non son d'accordo sul viscido. Sembra sia davvero una brava persona a dispetto dell'immagine che ci hanno ricamato su (del bello e dannato) per far vendere i suoi (pessimi) dischi.

Buscopann

PS. Elio e le storie Tese sono davvero grandiosi. Dal punto di vista musicale sono forse i migliori in Italia. Per i testi..beh...Qui cadiano nei gusti personali


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nek come cantante fa cagare anche me. Mi piaceva solo la sua prima canzone (Laura non c'è mi pare si chiamasse). Però non son d'accordo sul viscido. Sembra sia davvero una brava persona a dispetto dell'immagine che ci hanno ricamato su (del bello e dannato) per far vendere i suoi (pessimi) dischi.
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Elio e le storie Tese sono davvero grandiosi. *Dal punto di vista musicale sono forse i migliori in Italia.* Per i testi..beh...Qui cadiano nei gusti personali


insieme alla pfm!


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spandau Ballet e Duran Duran secondo me hanno in repertorio proprio delle belle canzoni... bei testi musica orecchiabile, che pare una cazzata ma non lo e'...
> 
> Degli italiani tollero pochissimi tra cui Elio
> 
> ...


Guarda, non so che dire. A me montava il nervoso solo a vederli. Per cui non sono obiettiva nel giudicare le canzoni.
Antonacci dei primissimi tempi non mi dispiaceva, la canzone "come siamo tanti al mondo" aveva una bella melodia.
Dopo è in effetti diventato banale.


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spandau Ballet e Duran Duran secondo me hanno in repertorio proprio delle belle canzoni... bei testi musica orecchiabile, che pare una cazzata ma non lo e'...
> 
> Degli italiani tollero pochissimi tra cui Elio
> 
> ...


Elio mi piace tanto.
Ma non dimenticate la mia amata Gianna Nannini!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> i*nsieme alla pfm*!


Su questo consentimi di dissentire però  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nek come cantante fa cagare anche me. Mi piaceva solo la sua prima canzone (Laura non c'è mi pare si chiamasse). Però non son d'accordo sul viscido. Sembra sia davvero una brava persona a dispetto dell'immagine che ci hanno ricamato su (del bello e dannato) per far vendere i suoi (pessimi) dischi.
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Elio e le storie Tese sono davvero grandiosi. Dal punto di vista musicale sono forse i migliori in Italia. Per i testi..beh...Qui cadiano nei gusti personali


Bello e dannato non so ma convinto come pochi di certo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche secondo me Elio e la banda tecnicamente danno punti a tanti... i testi...ehhh come hai detto questione di gusti... io alcuni li trovo quasi geniali 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  :eek:


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Elio mi piace tanto.
> Ma non dimenticate la mia amata Gianna Nannini!!!!


Non male la Nannini. A me piaceva tantissimo anche il primo Ruggeri. quello  del Nuovo Swing o di Polvere.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=B6bwvGodxp8

Buscopann


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non male la Nannini. A me piaceva tantissimo anche il primo Ruggeri. quello del Nuovo Swing o di Polvere.
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=B6bwvGodxp8
> 
> Buscopann


Si, grande Ruggeri.
Portiere di notte è stupenda. E molte altre!
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pc321QsjBP0


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

La Nannini ha belle canzoni in repertorio, anche Ruggeri...i miei preferiti sono Silvestri e Bersani pero'...

Nella lista degli odiati a morte ho dimenticato Masini e quell'altro coi ricciolini che al sol pensiero mi si rivolta lo stomaco...


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, grande Ruggeri.
> Portiere di notte è stupenda. E molte altre!
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pc321QsjBP0


Ha scritto anche Quello che le donne non dicono per la Mannoia, il Mare d'Inverno per la Bertè. 
Era parecchio bravo..Poi, dopo Peter Pan, ha perso l'ispirazione e ha fatto solo canzoni inascoltabili. Se n'è accorto anche lui, visto che ha cominciato a fare il presentatore e non se la cava neppure male

Buscopann


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ...il cantante, la cantante o il gruppo musicale che proprio non riuscite a sopportare? Valgono anche le opzioni multiple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 amedeo minghi e co., povia, zucchero, oasis, justin timberlake e affini


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> amedeo minghi e co., povia, *zucchero*, oasis, justin timberlake e affini


Zucchero è un altro che ha scritto canzoni memorabili e poi si è bevuto all'improvviso il cervello e non l'ha più ritrovato

Buscopann


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La Nannini ha belle canzoni in repertorio, anche Ruggeri...i miei preferiti sono Silvestri e Bersani pero'...
> 
> Nella lista degli odiati a morte ho dimenticato Masini e quell'altro coi ricciolini che al sol pensiero mi si rivolta lo stomaco...


Mamma mia, Masini! Odioso!
Chi è quello con i riccioli? Jovanotti?


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

L'ultima di Zucchero è splendida, "Una carezza".

E non toccatemi Duran Duran e Spandau!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mamma mia, Masini! Odioso!
> Chi è quello con i riccioli? Jovanotti?


No, Jovanotti post _la mia moto _ (VERGOGNA!) non mi dispiace...

Intendo Paolo Vallesi


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, Jovanotti post _la mia moto _(VERGOGNA!) non mi dispiace...
> 
> Intendo *Paolo Vallesi*


Vade retro!


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> L'ultima di Zucchero è splendida, "Una carezza".
> 
> E non toccatemi Duran Duran e Spandau!


Zucchero piace molto anche a me (soprattutto le vecchie)
Gli Spandau e i Duran non te li tocco, tranquilla...nemmeno con un dito


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Alcune canzoni degli Oasis danno punti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi i fratellini sono cosi' minchioni che mi stanno simpatici


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La Nannini ha belle canzoni in repertorio, anche Ruggeri...i miei preferiti sono Silvestri e Bersani pero'...
> 
> Nella lista degli odiati a morte ho dimenticato Masini e quell'altro coi ricciolini che al sol pensiero mi si rivolta lo stomaco...


Ve lo ricordate Silvestri a Sanremo la prima volta? un mito

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia8c-6G4z5A&feature=related

Buscopann


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Zucchero mi piace, anche se è fuori come un drago, Vasco stesso discorso, jovanotti è diventato un po' troppo melenso ultimamente ma non mi dispiace e poi fino a qualche anno fa mi piacevano gli articolo 31.....


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, Jovanotti post _la mia moto _(VERGOGNA!) non mi dispiace...
> 
> Intendo Paolo Vallesi


Ah, OK! Concordo!
Ma ormai è belle che sparito vero?
Jovanotti non dispiace nemmeno a me...ultimamente ho un debole per la canzone "a te"...anche se molti mi lapiderebbero per ciò che ho detto


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Non vi cago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPtTS0TYtU


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

I migliori sono gli U2.
Non ce n'è per nessuno.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> I migliori sono gli U2.
> Non ce n'è per nessuno.


quoto


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Zucchero mi piace, anche se è fuori come un drago, Vasco stesso discorso, j*ovanotti è diventato un po' troppo melenso ultimamente* ma non mi dispiace e poi fino a qualche anno fa mi piacevano gli articolo 31.....


Ha oramai 40 anni...ha una figlia..insomma..è invecchiato  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Però molto meglio adesso di quando cantava Gimmi Five!

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vi cago
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPtTS0TYtU


La so a memoria!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ve lo ricordate Silvestri a Sanremo la prima volta? un mito
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia8c-6G4z5A&feature=related
> 
> Buscopann


Troppo bravo


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vi cago
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPtTS0TYtU


A me degli Oasis dà fastidio quella minchia di chitarra che mi sembra un sirtaki...Son tutte così le loro canzoni..una tortura per le trombe di Eustachio

Buscopann


----------



## ranatan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ve lo ricordate Silvestri a Sanremo la prima volta? un mito
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia8c-6G4z5A&feature=related
> 
> Buscopann


Grande Silvestri prima maniera.
Un altro che mi piaceva tanto era GAZZE' e la sua favola di adamo ed eva" http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lhKyilhYqcM
Anche il "timido ubriaco" la trovo bellissima


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> I migliori sono gli U2.
> Non ce n'è per nessuno.


A certi livelli non ci sono i migliori..Si può solo scegliere tra i fuori classe.

Per me, i più grandio in assoluto sono stati i Queen e i Pink Floyd. Forse i Queen ancora più grandi dei Pink, perchè Freddy Mercury avrebbe fatto tranquillamente altri 20 anni di carriera e ne avrebbe sfornate altre di "belle"

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Gli U2 hanno un capolavoro Achtung Baby... ma poi l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso... 

OT: avete mai visto la puntata di South Park con Bono... m'e' venuto il vomito emozionale dalle risate


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX6c5als1lk

Da brividi per me....


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gli U2 hanno un capolavoro Achtung Baby... ma poi l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso...
> 
> OT: avete mai visto la puntata di South Park con Bono... m'e' venuto il vomito emozionale dalle risate









Io con Bono passerei tutta la vita in un letto.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Grande Silvestri prima maniera.
> Un altro che mi piaceva tanto era GAZZE' e la sua favola di adamo ed eva" http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lhKyilhYqcM
> Anche il "timido ubriaco" la trovo bellissima


Bellissima


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La Nannini ha belle canzoni in repertorio, anche Ruggeri...*i miei preferiti sono Silvestri e Bersani pero'...*
> 
> Nella lista degli odiati a morte ho dimenticato Masini e quell'altro coi ricciolini che al sol pensiero mi si rivolta lo stomaco...


concordo, bersani è il mio mito italiano!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




gazzè effettivamente è originale.


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bellissima


Gazzè è bravissimo davvero. Credo sia uno degli autori italiani più sottovalutati.
Un altro bravissimo è Ivano Fossati, sebbene non sia un suo grande fan.
Per non dimenticare poi il grandissimo Battiato. 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Zucchero è un altro che ha scritto canzoni memorabili e poi si è bevuto all'improvviso il cervello e non l'ha più ritrovato
> 
> Buscopann


adesso sembra stare bene... ho comperato il doppio live in italy. bellissimo. suonato benissimo,tra l'altro.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> concordo, bersani è il mio mito italiano!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bersani è fantastico ma ci sono anche altri gruppi meno conosciuti che fanno ottima musica.
a me piace molto anche tiziano ferro.


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Musica classica a parte, questa è la pi+ù grande canzone che sia mai stata scritta, a mio parere ovvio, ma sembra che il mio parere combaci con quello di tanti visto che ogni anno viene considerata tale

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bersani è fantastico ma ci sono anche altri gruppi meno conosciuti che fanno ottima musica.
> a me piace molto anche tiziano ferro.


Tiziano Ferro non è male, ma secondo è iper-sopravvalutato. diciamo che nella penuria della musica italiana di oggi che viene passata in radio è l'unico che sforna qualcosa di decente.

buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

Conoscete i Radiodervish?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Musica classica a parte, questa è la pi+ù grande canzone che sia mai stata scritta, a mio parere ovvio, ma sembra che il mio parere combaci con quello di tanti visto che ogni anno viene considerata tale
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI
> 
> Buscopann


io con i queen non ce la faccio proprio...


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Conoscete i Radiodervish?


Sono un cartone animato? Tipo Creamy o le Jem?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono un cartone animato? Tipo Creamy o le Jem?
> 
> Buscopann


No! Sono bravissimi!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB49D6ZDZ4s


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io con i queen non ce la faccio proprio...


Caxxo..ma come fanno a non piacerti i Queen? sei la prima persona in vita mia che mi dice che non gli piacciono i Queen. 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No! Sono bravissimi!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB49D6ZDZ4s


Sta canzone non è male. Ricordava un pò i lenti dei Negramaro

Buscopann


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Dicembre 2008)

*piccolo omaggio*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ&feature=related


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Caxxo..ma come fanno a non piacerti i Queen? sei la prima persona in vita mia che mi dice che non gli piacciono i Queen.
> 
> Buscopann


i queeeeeeen? ma allora sei una *******... /prarafrasando jack frusciante è uscito dal gruppo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















no. a parte gli scherzi io con i queen non ci ho mai avuto feeling.


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sta canzone non è male. Ricordava un pò i lenti dei Negramaro
> 
> Buscopann


Un'altra bellissima è "Del bene e del male" ma non c'è su Youtube....


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Dicembre 2008)

Tiè Busco:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKuGNDahXoQ&feature=related


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

*a proposito di jack frusciante*

grandissimi rhcp...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=H7o3uTemxpg


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

e ancora rhcp

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=f4db3jpN_U4&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Io quoto Busco... Bohemian Rapsody e' geniale...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io quoto Busco... Bohemian Rapsody e' geniale...


lo è.. ma a me non piacciono i queen.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Oltre a Elio &c ...non sopporto Battiato e in genere anche quelli che dicono che gli piacciono Elio e Battiato...


----------



## Old sperella (29 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo è.. ma a me non piacciono i queen.


a me hanno stancato .


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oltre a Elio &c ...non sopporto Battiato e in genere anche quelli che dicono che gli piacciono Elio e Battiato...
















sposami, andremmo sicuramente d'accordo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Carissimi Bottegai...non avete ascoltato me....


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oltre a Elio &c ...non sopporto Battiato e in genere anche quelli che dicono che gli piacciono Elio e Battiato...


la cura è una canzone meravigliosa.anche se potrebbe rimanere solo poesia
*Ti proteggerò dalle paure delle ipocondrie,
dai turbamenti che da oggi incontrerai per la tua via.
Dalle ingiustizie e dagli inganni del tuo tempo,
dai fallimenti che per tua natura normalmente attirerai.
Ti solleverò dai dolori e dai tuoi sbalzi d'umore,
dalle ossessioni delle tue manie.
Supererò le correnti gravitazionali,
lo spazio e la luce
per non farti invecchiare.
E guarirai da tutte le malattie,
perché sei un essere speciale,
ed io, avrò cura di te.

Vagavo per i campi del Tennessee
(come vi ero arrivato, chissà).
Non hai fiori bianchi per me?
Più veloci di aquile i miei sogni
attraversano il mare.

Ti porterò soprattutto il silenzio e la pazienza.
Percorreremo assieme le vie che portano all'essenza.
I profumi d'amore inebrieranno i nostri corpi,
la bonaccia d'agosto non calmerà i nostri sensi.
Tesserò i tuoi capelli come trame di un canto.
Conosco le leggi del mondo, e te ne farò dono.
Supererò le correnti gravitazionali,
lo spazio e la luce per non farti invecchiare.
TI salverò da ogni malinconia,
perché sei un essere speciale ed io avrò cura di te...
io sì, che avrò cura di te.*


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

la cura è effettivamente una delle più belle canoni d'amore mai scritte ma battiato mi sta sui coglioni come pochi...inguardabile e pieno di sè da far cagare....
adoro paolo conte, lucio dalla, vasco, de andrè, gaber e pochissimi altri. Bennato ai vecchi tempi, baglioni pure e mi piace anche lavezzi e alcune di fossati ma mi sta sui coglion pure lui
stranieri pochini..nessuno all'altezza dei sopracitati.


ah, adoro anche frank sinatra...tutta roba di primo pelo....


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la cura è effettivamente una delle più belle canoni d'amore mai scritte ma battiato mi sta sui coglioni come pochi...inguardabile e pieno di sè da far cagare....
> adoro paolo conte, lucio dalla, vasco, de andrè, gaber e pochissimi altri.
> stranieri pochini..nessuno all'altezza dei sopracitati.
> 
> ...


mettici dentro il Trio Lescano e hai fatto Bingo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e detto tra noi..il Trio Lescano l'è minga mal!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mettici dentro il Trio Lescano e hai fatto Bingo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e chi sarebbero sti tre???


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi sarebbero sti tre???
























'STE tre casomai 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaJdjDOzL9w
e non dirmi che fanno cacare...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oltre a Elio &c ...non sopporto Battiato e in genere anche quelli che dicono che gli piacciono Elio e Battiato...


Adoooooro Elio e Battiato (beh, di Battiato non proprio tutto.....)
Ora vado a casa e mi metto "spalmen" a manetta!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 'STE tre casomai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che pirla che sei 

	
	
		
		
	


	













tutti viventi quelli che ho citato...

anche queste le adorohttp://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WYvJ95FY6OM


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che pirla che sei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi piazzi le bandiera e il pirla sarei io? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























la rossa m'acchiappa...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Duo Fasano, Trio Lescano e Quartetto Cetra
Quanto di meglio!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Duo Fasano, Trio Lescano e Quartetto Cetra
> Quanto di meglio!


ma mi voleva bene del quartetto cetra era bellissima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la cura è effettivamente una delle più belle canoni d'amore mai scritte ma battiato mi sta sui coglioni come pochi...inguardabile e pieno di sè da far cagare....
> adoro paolo conte, lucio dalla, vasco, de andrè, gaber e pochissimi altri. Bennato ai vecchi tempi, baglioni pure e mi piace anche lavezzi e alcune di fossati ma mi sta sui coglion pure lui
> stranieri pochini..nessuno all'altezza dei sopracitati.
> 
> ...


 La cura è spocchiosa come lui che deve prendersi cura di una lei che, poverina però lui la ama lo stesso perché è nobile, è preda di umori e ossessioni, manie, paure d'invecchiare e pure ipocondrie,. Oltretutto ha un timbro di voce orribile e per uno che ha pure la presunzione di essere un interprete di canzoni altrui è imperdonabile.
Poi uno che fa il filosofo e il superiore alla materialità e si è rifatto il naso è patetico.

Frank ha un timbro meraviglioso e resta il migliore.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La cura è spocchiosa come lui che deve prendersi cura di una lei che, poverina però lui la ama lo stesso perché è nobile, è preda di umori e ossessioni, manie, paure d'invecchiare e pure ipocondrie,. Oltretutto ha un timbro di voce orribile e per uno che ha pure la presunzione di essere un interprete di canzoni altrui è imperdonabile.
> Poi uno che fa il filosofo e il superiore alla materialità e si è rifatto il naso è patetico.
> 
> Frank ha un timbro meraviglioso e resta il migliore.


si è rifatto il naso??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












resta un cesso come pochi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








hai ragione pure tu riguardo alla cura...da quest'ottica non l'avevo vista...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mi voleva bene del quartetto cetra era bellissima


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GFoOTzp2pc


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GFoOTzp2pc



questa è una delle più belle

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=X--QWXGjXfg


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Io ascolto prevalentemente Vangelis, poi i classici Pink, Genesis (vecchia guardia) e molta classica, soprattutto sinfonica e per organo.
Sulla leggera mi fermo a qualcosa di Vasco, Lorenzo, e quasi nient'altro, se non pescato qui e là. mi piace un po' l'ultima di Ferro.
Non sopporto la Grandi, e quelle fesserie cantate con voce da ubriaca da non so chi che si sentono ultimamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si è rifatto il naso???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gielo hanno rifatto bene perché lo hanno mantenuto della stessa forma con la gobba, ma è la metà di quello che aveva da giovane.
L'unica che mi è mai piaciuta sue è stata "un centro di gravità permanente" perché interpretabile e la interpretavo a modo mio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ascolto prevalentemente Vangelis, poi i classici Pink, Genesis (vecchia guardia) e molta classica, soprattutto sinfonica e per organo.
> Sulla leggera mi fermo a qualcosa di Vasco, Lorenzo, e quasi nient'altro, se non pescato qui e là. mi piace un po' l'ultima di Ferro.
> Non sopporto la Grandi, e *quelle fesserie cantate con voce da ubriaca da non so chi che si sentono ultimamente*


La Ferreri ha colpito ancora!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sta cominciando a diventarmi simpatica, poveretta.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

altra bellissima canzone d'amore

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=emq3n4KKPdk


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La cura è spocchiosa come lui che deve prendersi cura di una lei che, poverina però lui la ama lo stesso perché è nobile, è preda di umori e ossessioni, manie, paure d'invecchiare e pure ipocondrie,. Oltretutto ha un timbro di voce orribile e per uno che ha pure la presunzione di essere un interprete di canzoni altrui è imperdonabile.
> Poi uno che fa il filosofo e il superiore alla materialità e si è rifatto il naso è patetico.
> 
> Frank ha un timbro meraviglioso e resta il migliore.


Battiato è indubbiamente spocchioso, ma costruisce bei castelli di parole, sa quello che fa.
Se tutti gli artisti dovessero essere coerenti, saremmo in un mondo di santi.
Frank era un ottimo mafioso........ scusa, cantante ma era solo un interprete, se non sbaglio. grande comunque.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Battiato è indubbiamente spocchioso, ma costruisce bei castelli di parole, sa quello che fa.
> Se tutti gli artisti dovessero essere coerenti, saremmo in un mondo di santi.
> Frank era un ottimo mafioso........ scusa, cantante ma era solo un interprete, se non sbaglio. grande comunque.


cazz0 c'entra mafioso?? pensavo stessimo parlando di artisti..


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mi voleva bene del quartetto cetra era bellissima


Ci sono lavori di quel periodo che sono davvero fantastici. Io ho intenzione adesso di provare ad ascoltare un po' Mina, Mia Martini, e magari provare ad andare ancora un po' più indietro nel tempo.

A me piaceva anche Fred Buscaglione.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La Ferreri ha colpito ancora!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma veramente io non capisco..va bene che ha un timbro particolare...ma addirittura fastidioso come fosse una cagna stonata...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazz0 c'entra mafioso?? pensavo stessimo parlando di artisti..


M'è scappato......Scusa.
(ma intanto mafioso lo era eccome)


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci sono lavori di quel periodo che sono davvero fantastici. Io ho intenzione adesso di provare ad ascoltare un po' Mina, Mia Martini, e magari provare ad andare ancora un po' più indietro nel tempo.
> 
> A me piaceva anche Fred Buscaglione.


fred piaceva molto anche a me.
la martini mi son sempre sforzata ma era pallosissima....

qualsiasi testo lo rendeva triste.

mina mi ha un po' rotto ma resta la miglior voce al mondo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> altra bellissima canzone d'amore
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=emq3n4KKPdk


 Questa mi piace tantissimo (anche se Conte è uno dei preferiti di mio marito e lo suona e canta benissimo), bellissima anche "Impermiabili", quella della pubblicità del Monte dei Paschi


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> M'è scappato......Scusa.
> (ma intanto mafioso lo era eccome)


mha....murolo pare fosse pedofilo...ma esula dal discorso..


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Conte lo trovo di una pallosità estrema...
ma io sono nazionalpopolare...


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La Ferreri ha colpito ancora!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cacchio, avesse almeno dei testi! Per sentire certe banalità credo si debba andare sulle canzoni dell'Antoniano! (ma i bambini sono bambini)

E avete sentito quel tormentone che si sente da un po' che fa "Popporno" ?
Come cazz0 si fa a mandare in onda una cagata del genere?!
Eppure pare perfino che stia facendo successo!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, avesse almeno dei testi! Per sentire certe banalità credo si debba andare sulle canzoni dell'Antoniano! (ma i bambini sono bambini)
> 
> E avete sentito quel tormentone che si sente da un po' che fa "Popporno" ?
> Come cazz0 si fa a mandare in onda una cagata del genere?!
> Eppure pare perfino che stia facendo successo!


a me la ferreri fa cagare

pardon for my french


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me la ferreri fa cagare
> 
> pardon for my french


motiva....


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Conte lo trovo di una pallosità estrema...
> ma io sono nazionalpopolare...


devi sentirlo con attenzione

Io ad un suo concerto mi sono innamorata.

Lo trovo sublime


----------



## Old sperella (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me la ferreri fa cagare
> 
> pardon for my french












ha una voce e un modo di cantare che


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Conte lo trovo di una pallosità estrema...
> ma io sono nazionalpopolare...


 Io sono generlamente contraria all'ascoldo dell' lp, ora cd in fila.
Non è che perché un cantante deve riempire un contenitore che io sono obbligata a sorbirmi tutto il contenuto, è come se al ristorante dovessi mangiarmi tutto pure il dessert che non mi piace.
Tutto un cd dello stesso cantante e soprattutto cantautore è quasi sempre palloso perché ripetitivo.
Poi ci sono miracoli...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> motiva....


voce di merda
fisico da shampista (con tutto il rispetto per la categoria..)


bastasse acussì??


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> devi sentirlo con attenzione
> 
> Io ad un suo concerto mi sono innamorata.
> 
> Lo trovo sublime


non arrivo all'dolatria della rima cuore/amore ma sinceramente lo trovo ampolloso...2 palle insomma


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> devi sentirlo con attenzione
> 
> Io ad un suo concerto mi sono innamorata.
> 
> Lo trovo sublime


 Un concerto è un'altra cosa è un momento di comunicazione e poi non ti rifilano anche i pezzi mal riusciti, ma solo il meglio di una carrera.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non arrivo all'dolatria della rima cuore/amore ma sinceramente lo trovo ampolloso...2 palle insomma



come ha detto giustamente persa non è che tutto quel che fa deve piacere ma ci sono certe sue canzoni che sono capolavori


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come ha detto giustamente persa non è che tutto quel che fa deve piacere ma ci sono certe sue canzoni che sono capolavori








http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WzfY7O94onU&feature=related


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fred piaceva molto anche a me.
> la martini mi son sempre sforzata ma era pallosissima....
> 
> qualsiasi testo lo rendeva triste.
> ...

















tra lE artitste italiane salvo la pausini


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> voce di merda
> fisico da shampista (con tutto il rispetto per la categoria..)
> 
> 
> bastasse acussì??


il fisico che c'entra se non c'entra che frank sinatra (che è al di là di un cantante in quanto ottimo attore e sufficente ballerino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) era mafioso?
non è una motivazione, in quanto una voce di merda è questa (ok non è lo stesso genere ovviamente ma il parallelo PUO? calzare)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM0ly2WTSlw


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come ha detto giustamente persa non è che tutto quel che fa deve piacere ma ci sono certe sue canzoni che sono capolavori


non discuto che per te lo siano...non possono esserlo per me se non mi piacciono..


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il fisico che c'entra se non c'entra che frank sinatra (che è al di là di un cantante in quanto ottimo attore e sufficente ballerino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a parte che la presenza non c'entra un ***** con altre caratteristiche tipo mafioso...la presenza fa parte dell'artista e del suo modo di porsi.

poi non so che dirti...la trovo veramente bassa bassa come musica , voce e tonalità-

On my opinion


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte che la presenza non c'entra un ***** con altre caratteristiche tipo mafioso...la presenza fa parte dell'artista e del suo modo di porsi.
> 
> poi non so che dirti...la trovo veramente bassa bassa come musica , voce e tonalità-
> 
> On my opinion


ok....


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok....


non devi prenderla come un fatto personale...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WzfY7O94onU&feature=related


trovo che il suo tarattatatà può essere paragonato a quallo del trottolino amoroso..la differenza che trovo è che amedeo minghi e mietta non hanno l'aria da intellettuali...


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cRo5whIbau4​ http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DHXpnZi9Hzs​ http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jwldaxSjVn0​ http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LDL02th72u4&feature=PlayList&p=48933A09665D6A70&playnext=1&index=3​ http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xs6M2Olgzcg&feature=related







ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
​


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non devi prenderla come un fatto personale...


se ti avessi mandato aff....l'avrei presa come un fatto personale..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> trovo che il suo tarattatatà può essere paragonato a quallo del trottolino amoroso..la differenza che trovo è che amedeo minghi e mietta non hanno l'aria da intellettuali...


 Ma io ascolto anche loro


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io ascolto anche loro
























sapevo che tu o qualcun'altro l'avrebbe scritto...furbacchiona!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sapevo che tu o qualcun'altro l'avrebbe scritto...furbacchiona!


 A dir la verità c'è anche una di Gigi d'Alessio che mi piace...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A dir la verità c'è anche una di Gigi d'Alessio che mi piace...


a me più di una..tiè... anche se nella maggior parte dei casi non mi piace...


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *La cura è spocchiosa come lui* che deve prendersi cura di una lei che, poverina però lui la ama lo stesso perché è nobile, è preda di umori e ossessioni, manie, paure d'invecchiare e pure ipocondrie,. Oltretutto ha un timbro di voce orribile e per uno che ha pure la presunzione di essere un interprete di canzoni altrui è imperdonabile.
> Poi uno che fa il filosofo e il superiore alla materialità e si è rifatto il naso è patetico.
> 
> Frank ha un timbro meraviglioso e resta il migliore.


Solo per la precisione: Di quella canzone lui ha scritto solo la musica, perchè le parole sono di un poeta di cui non ricordo il nome. Infatti lui non ha fatto altro che mettere un musica una poesia d'amore scritta liberamente, che non è per nulla spocchiosa, ma semplicemente meravigliosa.
Battiato è certamente un brutto personaggio, ma come musicista ha pochi rivali in Italia
Dal punto di vista musicale anche Elio e le storie tese hanno pochi rivali, probabilmente nessuno dal mero punto di vista tecnico

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> tra lE artitste italiane salvo la pausini


Io come interpreti metto su un piedistallo la Mannoia e Giorgia.

Come artiste la migliore è senza alcun minimo dubbio Elisa

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io come interpreti metto su un piedistallo la Mannoia e Giorgia.
> 
> Come artiste la migliore è senza alcun minimo dubbio Elisa
> 
> Buscopann


quoto su Elisa...soprattutto le canzoni in inglese


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quoto su Elisa...soprattutto le canzoni in inglese



Anche io Elisa 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ciao minchions


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *La cura è spocchiosa come lui* che deve prendersi cura di una lei che, poverina però lui la ama lo stesso perché è nobile, è preda di umori e ossessioni, manie, paure d'invecchiare e pure ipocondrie,. Oltretutto ha un timbro di voce orribile e per uno che ha pure la presunzione di essere un interprete di canzoni altrui è imperdonabile.
> Poi uno che fa il filosofo e il superiore alla materialità e si è rifatto il naso è patetico.
> 
> Frank ha un timbro meraviglioso e resta il migliore.


sarà che fra spocchiosi ci si intende .


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me più di una..tiè... anche se nella maggior parte dei casi non mi piace...


 http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=nQMnug1CjX4&feature=related
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gn_bw2Qf2qQ&feature=related


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io Elisa
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























ciao bellicapelli


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=nQMnug1CjX4&feature=related
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gn_bw2Qf2qQ&feature=related


Tu le posti..ma qui sei nella fossa dei leoni, tutti pronti a sbranarlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=nQMnug1CjX4&feature=related
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=gn_bw2Qf2qQ&feature=related
























per caso te l'avevo già detto?
ci hai azzeccato 2 su due


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu le posti..ma qui sei nella fossa dei leoni, tutti pronti a sbranarlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


queste sono due belle canzoni..musica e parole per niente banali, almeno non più di tante altre canzoni...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu le posti..ma qui sei nella fossa dei leoni, tutti pronti a sbranarlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le ho postate a c.azzo

però è vero che...in amore non si può giocare in tre....


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> le ho postate a c.azzo
> 
> però è vero che...in amore non si può giocare in tre....


mmmm dipende....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> per caso te l'avevo già detto?
> ci hai azzeccato 2 su due


non abbiam parlato mai di d'alessio....ma ti conosco mascherina....un pochino, almeno


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> le ho postate a c.azzo
> 
> però è vero che...in amore non si può giocare in tre....


E' vero come la briscola. ma se trovi il quarto si fa a squadre  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Gigi no cassarola


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' vero come la briscola. ma se trovi il quarto si fa a squadre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' vero come la briscola. ma se trovi il quarto si fa a squadre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O a cornate


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non abbiam parlato mai di d'alessio....ma ti conosco mascherina....un pochino, almeno












a me piace Verdi, ma non disdegno altro..diffidare da quelli troppo intellettualoidi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gigi no cassarola


a me di Gigi piace solo questa (apritela...è davvero un capolavoro)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rZAY8P-eGFo

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O a cornate




































piango.........


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> a me di Gigi piace solo questa (apritela...è davvero un capolavoro)
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rZAY8P-eGFo
> 
> Buscopann


La apro nel 2009 che quest'anno ho finito il credito


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La apro nel 2009 che quest'anno ho finito il credito


Aprila..fidati di un pirla

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aprila..fidati di un pirla
> 
> Buscopann


Solo se mi assicuri non si vede la sua faccia di merda


----------



## Old Buscopann (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo se mi assicuri non si vede la sua faccia di merda


Chiudi gli occhi e ascolta la musica. rende meglio

Buscopann


----------



## Old sperella (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> a me di Gigi piace solo questa (apritela...è davvero un capolavoro)
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rZAY8P-eGFo
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

E' una bella canzone... lo ammetto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La apro nel 2009 che quest'anno ho finito il credito


apri....c'è la sorpresa..


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo per la precisione: Di quella canzone lui ha scritto solo la musica, perchè *le parole sono di un poeta di cui non ricordo il nome. *Infatti lui non ha fatto altro che mettere un musica una poesia d'amore scritta liberamente, che non è per nulla spocchiosa, ma semplicemente meravigliosa.
> Battiato è certamente un brutto personaggio, ma come musicista ha pochi rivali in Italia
> Dal punto di vista musicale anche Elio e le storie tese hanno pochi rivali, probabilmente nessuno dal mero punto di vista tecnico
> 
> Buscopann


del filosofo Manlio Sgalambro





un'altra canzone da sogno è la donna cannone di de gregori
amo sting
sade da morire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sAPO1CyDJ4&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che fra spocchiosi ci si intende .


 Ma è spocchioso e paternalista il lui ...lei è trattata da povera deficiente...


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è spocchioso e paternalista il lui ...lei è trattata da povera deficiente...


 parlavo di me


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

*tre uomini e una gamba*

e i Negrita 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3xwdWz9OKY&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavo di me


Avevo capito, ma è dedicata a una donna alla quale non mi sembra tu assomigli.
E tu non sei spocchiosa e per nulla maternalista


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è spocchioso e paternalista il lui ...lei è trattata da povera deficiente...


Io spesso l'ho interpretata come rivolta ad un figlio, ed in quel caso non mi sembra del tutto fuori luogo.
La mia visione, poi, del rapporto con una donna, in quanto io zerbino magna cum laude, è molto simile a quella della canzone, ma senza alcun riferimento ad una pretesa superiorità di uno o dell'altro. La vedo come una dichiarazione di dedizione totale, dove lui elenca, si, una serie di cose specifiche, ma....... cacchio, doveva pur dire qualcosa! E non penso sia giusto prendere ogni frase come lapidaria.
Questo al di la del fatto che l'abbia scritta quel Rodomonte di Battiato o qualcun altro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> del filosofo Manlio Sgalambro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brava!
Mi sono venuti i brividi solo ripensandola


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Brava!
> Mi sono venuti i brividi solo ripensandola


 
....... _E con le mani amore, per le mani ti prenderò 
e senza dire parole nel mio cuore ti porterò 
e non aver paura se non sarò come bella come dici tu 
ma voleremo in cielo in carne ed ossa, non torneremo.... 
Più, uuu uuu uuu uuu na na na na na 
E senza fame e senza sete 
e senza aria e senza rete voleremo via..........._



_ v_alà che gattina languida che sono oggi


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> del filosofo Manlio Sgalambro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me Sade da impazzire...cantasse anche l'enciclopedia britannica 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DB5iq5W-1k


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche a me Sade da impazzire...cantasse anche l'enciclopedia britannica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 alla faccia dell'atmosfera
la definirei inebriante .raffinatissima


----------

